# ViP211 Box stating I have a Dish 500! I have a Dish 1000 though.



## mpr86 (Mar 19, 2006)

When I go into the aim setting or whatever its called, I can only choose between Dish 500, 300, Superdish.. There is no selection for Dish 1000 is this normal? The tech said no, but the installer said yes.. And my dish is a Dish 1000 looking at it pyshically unless the actually dish and the equipment attached to the Dish plate vary
Any ideas?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Mine works the same as yours. But, all the satellites come up in the Point Dish screen, so who cares. Here's a link to the Dish 1000 installation guide with the settings:

http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/support/DISH_1000_Installation_Guide.pdf


----------



## Agilefoot (Mar 20, 2006)

mpr86 said:


> When I go into the aim setting or whatever its called, I can only choose between Dish 500, 300, Superdish.. There is no selection for Dish 1000 is this normal? The tech said no, but the installer said yes.. And my dish is a Dish 1000 looking at it pyshically unless the actually dish and the equipment attached to the Dish plate vary
> Any ideas?


IT all depends on where you live. THe settings will be a little different. If you are getting all of your channels that you were suppose to be getting then I wouldnt worry to much about it. The option for the 1000 isnt on there in the initial install. When the reciever does it downloads then that is when it will recongnize it. You can try doing a hard reset and see if that helps. Make sure that you turn your reciever off at night.

Thanks


----------



## Agilefoot (Mar 20, 2006)

You can also call dish to see if there is an update of software for your reciever. Make sure that you have the automatic update enabled.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The software has not been upgraded to mention the Dish1000 or to give pointing angles. If I were E* I would add this as soon as possible - but I'm not. It seems crazy to me to be selling a dish to people all over the country and not have the receivers programmed with pointing instructions. If you got your Dish1000 new in box you should have a manual with the appropriate instructions.


----------

